# Fragen bzgl.: Gewerbe von Kleinunternehmer (nebenberuflich,Ebay)



## zhou (7. Februar 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe vor einige Wochen ein Gewerbe als nebenberufliche Tätigkeit angemeldet, damit ich bei Ebay nun meine Ware anbieten kann, ohne von meiner Konkurrenz abgemahnt werden zu können. Ich bin Student. Nun habe ich einige Fragen.

Wie sieht es aus, wenn ich eine kostenlose Versandoption anbiete. Muss ich das als Ausgabe in meine Buchführung übernehmen oder kann man das in den Verkaufpreis irgendwie einrechnen?

Bei dem Schreiben vom FA, welches ich wohl am Ende des Jahres bekommen werde, muss ich dort eine ausgefüllte EÜR (Einnahmeüberschussrechnung) beilegen oder nur auf Verlangen des FA? Ich würde gerne auf die Kleinunternehmerbefreiung bestehen.

Wie kann ich wirklich gut meine Angaben absichert? Wäre ein Screenshot des "Verkauft" Bereiches von Ebay anerkannt?

Ich habe vor mir eine Software von Lexware zu kaufen, ist diese empfehlenswert? Wenn ja, welche Version würdet ihr mir empfehlen?

Vielen Dank.


----------



## vfl_freak (8. Februar 2010)

Moin,



zhou hat gesagt.:


> ich habe vor einige Wochen ein Gewerbe als nebenberufliche Tätigkeit angemeldet, damit ich bei Ebay nun meine Ware anbieten kann, ohne von meiner Konkurrenz abgemahnt werden zu können. Ich bin Student. Nun habe ich einige Fragen.


Also, die 'Konkurrenz' kann Dich sich nicht abmahnen, weil kein Gewerbe angemeldet hast ... da bekommst eine Art "Abmahnung" vom Finanzamt 



zhou hat gesagt.:


> Wie sieht es aus, wenn ich eine kostenlose Versandoption anbiete. Muss ich das als Ausgabe in meine Buchführung übernehmen oder kann man das in den Verkaufpreis irgendwie einrechnen?


Was willst Du denn bei "kostenlos" wo hineinrechnen 
Sicherlich sind die Kosten, die Dir für den Versand entstehen (Porto, Verpackung, Weg zur Post o. ä.) als Betriebsausgaben zu buchen - und mindern Dein steuerpflichtiges  Einkommen!



zhou hat gesagt.:


> Bei dem Schreiben vom FA, welches ich wohl am Ende des Jahres bekommen werde, muss ich dort eine ausgefüllte EÜR (Einnahmeüberschussrechnung) beilegen oder nur auf Verlangen des FA? Ich würde gerne auf die Kleinunternehmerbefreiung bestehen.


Also, zuerst einmal bekommst Du *jetzt* Post von FA, nämlich einen sog. Anmeldebogen, worin Du dann die Eckdaten zu Deinem Gewerbe angeben musst. Hierzu zählt u. a. der für dieses Jahre von Dir erwartete Umsatz. Halte ihn auf jeden Fall so niedrig, dass die Kriterien für die Kleingewerberegelung nicht überschritten wird (ich meine 19 TEUR im ersten Jahr).
Im übrigen: solle Dein Umsatz diesen Wert dann doch (deutlich) übersteigen, ich das kein Problem. Du wirst dann einfach umgestuft und zahlst die Steuern nach! 



zhou hat gesagt.:


> Wie kann ich wirklich gut meine Angaben absichert? Wäre ein Screenshot des "Verkauft" Bereiches von Ebay anerkannt?


Bei wem willst Du was absichern
Das FA interessiert sind nicht für Deine Screenshots, wohl aber für JEDES Schriftstück im Zusammenhang mit Deinem Gewerbe. Du musst also JEDE E-Mail, jeden Brief, jede Rechnung, jede Angebotsanfrage etc. aufheben  



zhou hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe vor mir eine Software von Lexware zu kaufen, ist diese empfehlenswert? Wenn ja, welche Version würdet ihr mir empfehlen?


Ich fand Lexware damals bei meiner Selbständigkeit nicht schlecht, kann aber nicht genau sagen, inwieweit damit die einfache EÜR zu machen ist! 
Als Version musst Du natürlich immer nur die Aktuellste nehmen, da nur sie der aktuellen Steuergesetzgebung angepasst ist! 

Hoffe, ich konnte ein wenig Licht ins Dunkel bringen. Weitere Infos findest Du sicher im Internet und - ganz wichtig ! - beim Steuerberater Deines Vertrauens 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Dr Dau (8. Februar 2010)

zhou hat gesagt.:


> Ich würde gerne auf die Kleinunternehmerbefreiung bestehen.


Unbedingt sogar.
Denn wenn Du verzichtest, bist Du für 5 Jahre gebunden.
Ausserdem macht es meiner Meinung nach immer einen guten Eindruck wenn die Einnahmen "unerwartet hoch" ausfallen. 
Niedrig kalkuliert --> Einnahmen höher als erwartet --> Geschäft läuft besser als erwartet.
Tut auch dem eigenen Ego gut. 


zhou hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe vor mir eine Software von Lexware zu kaufen, ist diese empfehlenswert?


Diese Frage solltest Du mit Deinem Steuerberater klären.
Denn nur dieser kann Dir sagen welche Import-Schnittstellen seine Software enhält.
Hat er keine passende Schnittstelle, muss er die Daten alle per Hand eingeben --> höherer Arbeitsaufwand --> höhere Kosten.

Und ansonsten.....
Websearch: Kleinunternehmerregelung/§19 UStG (hieraus geht auch hervor dass die Grenze bei 17.500 EUR liegt)

Gruss Dr Dau

PS: dieses ist keine Rechtsberatung, sondern spiegelt nur meine persönlich Meinung wider.


----------



## zhou (8. Februar 2010)

vfl_freak hat gesagt.:


> Moin,beim Steuerberater Deines Vertrauens





Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Diese Frage solltest Du mit Deinem Steuerberater klären.



Den wollte ich mir ersteinmal sparen, daher das Programm. Ich möchte sehr klein bleiben. Meine Einnahmen werden 1200 EUR im Jahr nicht überschreiten. 

Ich habe mich davor schon etwas im Internet informiert und dort wurde behauptet, man bräuchte nicht unbedingt einen Steuerberater, wenn man alles übersichtlich und klein hält.




vfl_freak hat gesagt.:


> Als Version musst Du natürlich immer nur die Aktuellste nehmen, da nur sie der aktuellen Steuergesetzgebung angepasst ist!



Ich meine natürlich die Edition. Es gibt ja eine große Auswahl, von "Buchhalter" zu  "Quicksteuer".



vfl_freak hat gesagt.:


> Das FA interessiert sind nicht für Deine Screenshots, wohl aber für JEDES Schriftstück im Zusammenhang mit Deinem Gewerbe. Du musst also JEDE E-Mail, jeden Brief, jede Rechnung, jede Angebotsanfrage etc. aufheben



Also sollte ich jede Verkaufsbenachrichtigung von Ebay, Überweisungsbenachrichtigung von PayPal ausdrucken und einheften? Sowieos die Rechnung der Post aufheben?


Naja wie gesagt möchte ich mir einen Steuerberater ersteinmal nicht leisten, da mir das finanziell nicht möglich ist. Wie teuer ist denn soetwas und muss das wirklich sein?

Das FA hat sich immer noch nicht gemeldet, soll ich dort persönlich vorbei und wenn ja, welche Unterlagen kann ich dafür schon Zuhause ausfüllen?

Vielen Dank ersteinmal für die Informationen.


----------



## vfl_freak (9. Februar 2010)

Moin,



zhou hat gesagt.:


> Ich meine natürlich die Edition. Es gibt ja eine große Auswahl, von "Buchhalter" zu  "Quicksteuer".


Das hängt letztlich davon ab, was Du überhaupt machen willst - sprich: ob Dir der "Buchhalter" reicht oder ob Du auch die "Warenwirtschaft" benötigst, kann ich Dir nicht sagen 



zhou hat gesagt.:


> Also sollte ich jede Verkaufsbenachrichtigung von Ebay, Überweisungsbenachrichtigung von PayPal ausdrucken und einheften?
> Sowieos die Rechnung der Post aufheben?


Du musst JEDES 'Schriftstück' (egal wie banal es Dir erscheinen mag) aufheben - und zwar zu Großteill 10 volle Jahre lang! Google mal nach "Aufbewahrungsfristen", da sollte es auch entspr. Listen geben ....



zhou hat gesagt.:


> Das FA hat sich immer noch nicht gemeldet, soll ich dort persönlich vorbei und wenn ja, welche Unterlagen kann ich dafür schon Zuhause ausfüllen?


Nur die Ruhe - die kommen schon ... ;-]
Vorab ausfüllen kannst Du da gar nichts ...

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## zhou (9. Februar 2010)

Danke erneut, und wie sieht das mit dem Steuerberater aus? Bei den höchstens 1000EUR im Jahr die ich da machen werde, wäre soetwas über notwendig? Ich könnte das dann auch alleine alles durchführen oder? Mich wunderts nur gerade, da du und "Dr. Dau" das meinten mit dem Steuerberater.


----------



## vfl_freak (9. Februar 2010)

zhou hat gesagt.:


> Danke erneut, und wie sieht das mit dem Steuerberater aus? Bei den höchstens 1000EUR im Jahr die ich da machen werde, wäre soetwas über notwendig? Ich könnte das dann auch alleine alles durchführen oder? Mich wunderts nur gerade, da du und "Dr. Dau" das meinten mit dem Steuerberater



Moin,

nein, ZWINGEND ist ein Steuerberater zunächst einmal nicht!

Das hängt aber auch nicht vom Umsatz ab, sondern davon, was im Einzelfall zu tun ist.
So darfst Du IMHO bspw. eine Bilanz nicht selbst erstellen, sondern dies muss von von einem StB gemacht werden!

Aber nur ein StB o. ä. kann von sich behaupten, 'alle' Regularien in diesem Zusammenhang zu kennen.
Und sei es alleine nur für anfängliche Beratung (die oft sogar kostenlos ist) ist ein StB unerlässlich, wie ich finde Alle anderweitigen Auskünfte (auch diese hier) sind unverbindlich und "ersetzen keine Rechtsberatung" (wie es immer so unschön heißt) ...

Ergo: wenn Du Dich in die relevante Steuergesetzgebung einarbeitest, kannst Du es auch selbst machen. 
Manchmal wird man ja auch von der verwendeten Buchhaltungssoftware unterstützt. Die meisten können inzwischen die UStVA per Elster (zumal es heute zwingend elektronisch sein muss)!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Dr Dau (9. Februar 2010)

Der Knackpunkt ist der, dass Du Dir keine Fehler bei der Steuererklärung erlauben darfst.
Unterläuft Dir doch ein Fehler, dann wird es u.U. als Steuerhinterziehung ausgelegt..... auch dann wenn der Fehler aus Unwissenheit passiert.
Ein Steuerberater muss dafür gerade stehen (Berufshaftpflicht), natürlich nur wenn Du es nicht herbeigeführt hast (z.B. durch unwahre Angaben).

Wie vfl_freak schon sagt, ist eine Erstberatung meist kostenlos (gilt im Übrigen auch für Anwälte).
Zumindest aber ein Anruf kann nicht schaden..... und die paar Cent wird wohl jeder übrig haben. 
Dann kann Dir auch verlässlich gesagt werden ob und wieviel eine Erstberatung kostet.

PS: dieses ist keine Rechtsberatung, sondern spiegelt nur meine persönliche Meinung wider.


----------



## zhou (14. Februar 2010)

So. Ich habe eine nützliche Seite gefunden. Ich weiß nicht, ob ich darauf verlinken darf. Falls nicht, bitte ich um Entschuldigung und zum sofortigen Editieren meines Beitrages. Hier der Link. Dort gibt es im Downloadbereich eine fertige Einnahmen-Überschuss-Rechnung ohne MwSt. für Kleinunternehmer, für jedes Jahr aktuell. Wunderbare Seite, kann ich nur an jeden weiterempfehlen.


----------



## Dr Dau (14. Februar 2010)

zhou hat gesagt.:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob ich darauf verlinken darf.


Auf den ersten Blick sehe ich da kein Problem.
Die Seite hat zwar Werbung aufgeschaltet, aber.....
1. dient diese der Finanzierung der Seite, was durchaus legetim ist.
2. hält sie sich in einem eher gemässigten Rahmen.

[edit]
Trotzdem noch ein Hinweis:
Man sollte sich auf die Aussagen, die dort (und überhaupt im Internet) gemacht werden, nicht blind verlassen.
[/edit]


----------



## ronaldh (22. Februar 2010)

Ich bin auch der Meinung (nach mehr als 20-jähriger Selbständigkeit), dass man ohne Steuerberater eigentlich nicht selbständig sein kann. Die Risiken, die Dr Dau und VFL_Freak aufgeführt haben, sind wirklich hoch, wenn man ohne wirkliche Kenntnisse der Steuermaterie alles selbst macht, und diese Kenntnisse hast Du derzeit offensichtlich nicht. 

Andererseits ist bei einem Jahresumsatz von 1200,00 der Anteil, der für den Steuerberater drauf geht, einfach zu hoch. Da bist Du schon in der Zwickmühle.

Entweder arbeitest Du Dich intensiv in diese Materie ein (dazu gibt es im Internet Informationen ohne Ende), und machst es selbst. Oder Du arbeitest an der Umsatzseite, so dass sich die Ausgaben für den Steuerberater rechnen.


----------



## zhou (25. Februar 2010)

Ich werde das wohl alles selbstständig machen. Nach den erst neulich gefundenen Excel-Vorlagen und den Informationen im Internet, sehe ich darin kein Problem mehr.

Ich wollte noch anmerken, dass meine Gewerbeanmeldung vor knapp einem Monat erfolgt ist. Ich habe noch immer keine Benachrichtigung vom Finanzamt bekommen. Wie lange dauert dies i.d.R.?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## vfl_freak (25. Februar 2010)

Moin,



zhou hat gesagt.:


> Ich werde das wohl alles selbstständig machen. Nach den erst neulich gefundenen Excel-Vorlagen und den Informationen im Internet, sehe ich darin kein Problem mehr.


Na, dann viel Erfolg 



zhou hat gesagt.:


> Ich wollte noch anmerken, dass meine Gewerbeanmeldung vor knapp einem Monat erfolgt ist. Ich habe noch immer keine Benachrichtigung vom Finanzamt bekommen. Wie lange dauert dies i.d.R.?


Gute Frage, weiß ich nicht mehr genau, aber ich meine schon, so 2 - 3 Wochen!
Sonst würde ich zuerst mal ggf. beim Gewerbeaufsichtsamt nachfragen, wie lange so was dauern kann resp. ob deren Meludng wirklich schon raus ist!
Wobei es aber letztlich auch kein wirklich Problem ist, da Du halt ggf. ab dem Zeitpunkt der Gewerbeanmeldung steuerpflichtig bnist und ggf. nachzahlen 'darfst' 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Sven Mintel (25. Februar 2010)

Moin,



zhou hat gesagt.:


> Ich wollte noch anmerken, dass meine Gewerbeanmeldung vor knapp einem Monat erfolgt ist. Ich habe noch immer keine Benachrichtigung vom Finanzamt bekommen. Wie lange dauert dies i.d.R.?



Möglicherweise ewig 
Es kann gut sein, dass du garnicht vom FA angeschrieben wirst.
Mir wurde dereinst gleich gesagt, ich soll selbst zum FA(Berlin ist halt arm und da ist kein Geld für Porto übrig :suspekt: )


----------



## ronaldh (25. Februar 2010)

zhou hat gesagt.:


> Ich wollte noch anmerken, dass meine Gewerbeanmeldung vor knapp einem Monat erfolgt ist. Ich habe noch immer keine Benachrichtigung vom Finanzamt bekommen. Wie lange dauert dies i.d.R.?
> 
> Vielen Dank!



Das ist zu lang. Du solltest beim Finanzamt nach fragen, ob Du für das Gewerbe eine andere Steuernummer bekommst, weil Du die ja unbedingt für die Rechnungsstellung brauchst.


----------



## vfl_freak (25. Februar 2010)

Moin,



Sven Mintel hat gesagt.:


> Möglicherweise ewig
> Es kann gut sein, dass du gar nicht vom FA angeschrieben wirst.
> Mir wurde dereinst gleich gesagt, ich soll selbst zum FA (Berlin ist halt arm und da ist kein Geld für Porto :suspekt: )



Ach Du Schreck - und ich will euch Ende nächste Woche für einige Tage besuchen ... alles nur Slums, oder wie ? 

Aber im Ernst - ist das wirklich so?
Das fände ich aber schon ein wenig dreist, schließlich zahlt man ja auch Gebühren für die Anmeldung!

Zudem wird man doch eigentlich überall darauf hingewiesen, wohin die Anmeldung überall gemeldet wird, oder nicht? 
Da kommen ja auch noch die IHK, die zugehörige BG etc. hinzu .....

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Sven Mintel (25. Februar 2010)

Jo, das war so.

Ich fands aber nicht problematisch, so hatte ich alles in 2h erledigt.
Bei der Nachfrage, wie es bei mir mit der Kirchensteuer aussieht, war die Portokasse aber wieder voll :suspekt:

Wenn du herkommst, vergiss nicht Wanderstiefel & Schlauchboot.
Berlin ist momentan ein Sammelsurium aus Matsch, Seen und Kiesbergen(kommt mir zumindest so vor  ) ...Geld für Winterdienst war halt auch keines da.
Dafür sind jetzt 40 Mio für die Beseitigung der Schäden da....ich nehme mal an da hat irgendein Cousin eines Bürgermeisters eine Straßenbaufirma


----------



## vfl_freak (25. Februar 2010)

Ja, und das anstehende Wetter scheint es dann auch nicht besser zu machen :suspekt:
Naja, ich will die drei Tage um meinen 50. Geburtstag raus und habe auch einige Museen auf meinem Plan stehen.
Und solange es da nicht auch durch regnet..... 

tschüss
Klaus


----------



## zhou (25. Februar 2010)

Telefonisch wurde ich auf meine alte Steuernummer wegen einer anderen Tätigkeit vor 2 Jahre verwiesen. Ich solle nur auf die Seite https://www.formulare-bfinv.de/ gehen und eine Steueranmeldung für das Gewerbe machen, damit es als Kleinunternehmer durchgeht. Sonst kann ich meine alte StNr. behalten. Nun finde ich mich im Formularwald nicht ganz zurecht und wollte fragen, ob Ihr nun wisst, wie genau das Formular heißt, nach dem ich suche.

Vielen Dank für alles.


----------



## Sven Mintel (25. Februar 2010)

Dieses hier ist es: https://www.formulare-bfinv.de/printout/034250_08.pdf


----------



## zhou (25. Februar 2010)

Genau das ist es. Vielen Dank!


----------



## ronaldh (26. Februar 2010)

Dann viel Erfolg!


----------

